# Cherry's Diet



## Chrono (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been raising cherry shrimp for a while now and ran out of their usual food.I have Hikari sinking wafers for my cories.Would that be fine?Or would they need something more algae based like actual algae wafers?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

They will eat anything.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Chrono said:


> I've been raising cherry shrimp for a while now and ran out of their usual food.I have Hikari sinking wafers for my cories.Would that be fine?Or would they need something more algae based like actual algae wafers?


I towuld be fine. I would check the copper content of the hikari.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Many people use Hikari Algae Wafers for their RCS.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

elaphe said:


> They will eat anything.


I have NPT tank but with a filter, light, heater, etc. and still a lot of algae.
Do I assume they are eating that?

I see them eating but I can't tell what.

I also try and feed some betta food the betta didn't like. Quite big (bigger than betta bites) and I will see them role the food as if eating microbes on top of it or just sucking the soft surface. I did notice they were eating left over dried food, which I know they are suppose to do.

I'm just wondering when do I actual start feeding them there own food. Or never? Just give them some extra fish food occasionally. I still have a lot of algae, but I don't know if they only eat specific kinds.

Thanks


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Hikari Algae Wafers are good.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

newbie314 said:


> I have NPT tank but with a filter, light, heater, etc. and still a lot of algae.
> Do I assume they are eating that?
> 
> I see them eating but I can't tell what.
> ...


Mine will readily eat anything except living BBA (but I have seen them chew on it some). They will eat what they want first, but when I don't offer any extra food, they seem to eat anything available. I once saw them chewing on my HC in my old tank. I know they do eat microbes that are on rocks, wood, food, etc. I guess these tiny "bugs" seem more tasty to them?

I have yet to see a cherry shrimp starve to death! 

Brian


----------



## Chrono (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.I'll use the sinking wafers.Note that the "sinking wafers" have a much higher meat to veg. ratio than the "algae wafers".I just fed it to them and they seem to love the stuff.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I prefer using Hikari crab cuisine for my RCS.
they are small 2mm logs so the shrimp don't
need to fight over a large wafer, and these 
are completely copper free, unlike most
veggie disks containing Copper Sulfate.
these also add needed calcium to their diet.
they also add garlic to attract finicky eaters,
and they don't use lots of starch and ash.

shrimp get plenty of veggies cleaning my planted tank.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Where do you buy this?
I can't find it online with the regular local pet stores
Don't want to order from drsfostersmith and have $8 in shipping for a $2 item :O



spypet said:


> I prefer using Hikari crab cuisine for my RCS.
> they are small 2mm logs so the shrimp don't
> need to fight over a large wafer, and these
> are completely copper free, unlike most
> ...


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I would normally just add it to my next dry goods order,
but if you want to try it, and don't need anything else;

 only $5 shipped off ebaY


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah thanks.
My brain must be on stupid. 
I realized later - hey ebay


----------

